

Stockmarkets plunge as evidence emerges of worsening economic conditions - portfolioexec
http://www.economist.com/finance/displaystory.cfm?story_id=12493792

======
DenisM
There are two feedback loops that need to unwind:

1\. low consumer confidence->revenue drop->loayoffs->low consumer confidence

2\. US market->world markets->US markets.

Both of these feedback loops will feed on themselves for a few iteration
before the show is over.

It has only begun.

------
dmix
If this headline is news to you, you need a new news source.

